# Best clippers for showing?



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

What are you favorite clippers/brand for trimming for shows? What size blade is needed when trimming the udder?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I have a Andis Professional MBG2 Clipper and I really like it. I think its a 50 or 40 blade for udders.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I use Osters! Pretty inexpensive but they work well! 10 blade two weeks before a show on the body and a 30 Blade for the udder. Then do a 30 blade on the udder again the day before the doe goes into the show ring, and then Use shaving cream and a Women's Disposable razor to shave the udder


----------

